# Debian 3.1



## kevkev (27. Mai 2007)

Hi,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach dem 3.1er Debian mit den ganzen Release Canidates.
Leider finde Ich auf der HP von Debian nur immer wieder den neuen etch.

Ich habe dann bei google mal gesucht, habe aber aus einer nicht vetrauenswürdigen Quelle eine iso gezogen, die dann aber irgendwie korrupt war.

Gruß Kevin


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (27. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

schau mal hier: http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/dists/sarge/

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## kevkev (27. Mai 2007)

Hi,

Das kannte ich auch schon, nur Ich find da echt keine net-install iso 
Ich werd verrückt, hab fast schon alle *i386 Ordner durchgeklickt :suspekt:.

Gruß
Kevin


----------



## Peter Klein (27. Mai 2007)

Ich denke wenn du dir die tar.gz dateien ziehst und die entpackst bekommst du ein Image das du brennen musst


----------



## kevkev (27. Mai 2007)

Die sind aber meistens sehr klein, die net-install iso hat um die 100MB.


----------



## Peter Klein (27. Mai 2007)

Ja das is korrekt. Dort sind dann meistens nur die wichtigsten Sachen enthalten um das OS zu installieren, die Pakete musste dir dann später installieren, die werden dann runtergeladen.


----------



## kevkev (27. Mai 2007)

Also die boot.img bringts nicht, und die Contents.tar.gz enthält wohl nur die Infos zu den Packages.
Welches meinst du denn, was gehen würde?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. Mai 2007)

Ich hab hier noch ein NetInstall-Image von Debian 3.1R4 liegen, das koennte ich Dir zur Verfuegung stellen wenn Du willst.
Eine fruehere Version, oder gar einen Release Candidate hab ich nicht anzubieten.


----------



## kevkev (28. Mai 2007)

Hi,

Danke, aber du brauchst nicht extra wegen mir die hochladen .
Irgendwo muss es die noch geben, ich werd jetzt mal alle mirrors durchgehen und schau welche noch nicht upgedatet sind.

Trotzdem danke.

Gruß
Kevin


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. Mai 2007)

Ich brauch das File nicht hochladen, nur von einem Verzeichnis in's naechste schieben und schon kannst Du die Datei runterladen.


----------



## kevkev (28. Mai 2007)

Brauchst du nun nicht mehr, Ich habs gefunden ;D!

http://www.us.debian.org/releases/sarge/debian-installer/

Ist sogar ein R6!

Danke euch allen.

Gruß
kevin


----------



## kevkev (28. Mai 2007)

Jetzt habe Ich ein neues Problem:
"Keine Installation auf ein unsauberes Ziel"

Das kommt bei der geführten Installation der net-Install Iso. Ich habe aber davor die Platte mit shred mit nullen überschrieben.
Er formatiert als aller erstes die einzelne Partiton mit ext3 und direkt danach nochmals!

Woran kann das liegen? Bei Google fand Ich nichts darüber .


----------

